# Naruto art exhibition in Tokyo(April) & Osaka (June) w/free, new manga for attendees



## heartsutra (Feb 28, 2015)

We've seen bits and pieces about this scattered around in Naruto Avenue, but I haven't seen an actual thread, yet.
So here it comes~



> _–snip–
> _
> Over 150 pieces of artwork from the series will be displayed at the event, which is set to open April 25 at the Tokyo Mori Arts Center Gallery, which is part of the Roppongi Hills entertainment complex.
> 
> ...




Sauce: 
Moar:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol at Minato, Naruto,  and Boruto representing ages.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

as they all carry spiritual and physical energy which poses as the basis for such

Goods, apparently. 
That Sasuke rubber duckie has mismatched eyes 

I don't think I'd buy any of those goods to be honest.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 16, 2015)

^ Sasuke bear too


----------



## Lucky7 (Mar 16, 2015)

The Kakashi rubber ducky is cute


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2015)

burito = children over 4 and is the cheapest ticket


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2015)

Me likes.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 16, 2015)

Holy shit, this is legitimately cool.


----------



## Jad (Mar 16, 2015)

First 5 posters get to fly to Japan for free, all expenses paid trip including exhibition. It's on me


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

^too good to be true. What are you scheming, Jad-san


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2015)

Jad said:


> First 5 posters get to fly to Japan for free, all expenses paid trip including exhibition. It's on me



time for one of the first 5 posters to donate his/her ticket to me


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

tfw addy is 6th poster

?\_(ツ)_/?


He probably meant poster as in, those things you put on your wall.
Only explanation that'd make sense.
(Besides him joking)


----------



## Zef (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sees bumped thread*
*Expects info on mini series*
*Gets ducks*



Seriously though, that merchandise is terrible. Do people actually waste money on this shit?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

^not yet my friend, not yet
we have a real chance for it in the upcoming WSJ issue though
along with a sample for Sakura Hiden :33


the only thing I can see myself getting are the bags to carry stuff

maybe if I had kids I might actually get a duckie
and one of those bears
but certainly not for that price, no way

those eyemasks are hideous as well


----------



## Rosi (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to take a bath with that Kakashi duckie


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 30, 2015)

*New pictures ~*


*Spoiler*: _pictures_ 





















*Spoiler*: _more pictures_ 














Original Source is the naruto-ten webpage


ASYM638 said:


> *Link removed*


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2015)

Update? 

Edit:


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Link removed*


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *Link removed*



Thanks for the link

Okay, now I'm excited.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 30, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *Link removed*



I see, that is where the pics I saw on tumblr are from~
There are many more on the actual page …
Thank you!

Shinobi no Sato 

And
WELP
Dat food
Oh my


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2015)

Zef said:


> From NB


----------



## Zef (Apr 10, 2015)

All this info, and no one to translate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2015)

Eh I went to the Naruto exhibit back in 2012 and it was a huge letdown. They advertised it similarly to this one, hyped it up quite a bit, and it ended up being really boring. Honestly the Naruto-themed food was way more interesting than the entire exhibit.

Most of these displays/events look like repeats of what they had back then, just with some added movie-oriented stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2015)

Just ask Suzuku to translate.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2015)

So the Fanbook *features* a 19-page chapter, meaning there is still other content?


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 10, 2015)

Found this on nagisayuu.tumblr, translating the page Zef-kun originally posted:



> So the Tokuten manga are about Kiba?s love life and Genin Team 7 (& Kakashi?s mask again!?)
> 
> 
> キバに春が？
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2015)

> Expose
> Kakashi’s face!



Not this shit again.


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 10, 2015)

i want everything with lee

everything


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 10, 2015)

I never knew that this thread do exist for the exhibit.

Here's some old pic from twitter


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Not this shit again.



It was very fun the first time but rehashing this idea is so


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Not this shit again.



This was more or less my reaction as well … 
Maybe his face will be revealed this time, though? 
Kishi promised to reveal it, after all …


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 11, 2015)

It's about a guidebook called -michi- (-way/road-). I think it's for the exhibition.
Also, it says something about a Kishi x Odacchi interview. No idea if that's in the guidebook or whereever.

And yes, the short stories are about Kiba and Kakashi's mask, respectively.
I really hope that this means we'll finally get to see Kakashi's face. I expected it to happen during the fight with Kaguya, but well...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm expecting Kakashi's face to be revealed as well.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 11, 2015)

If they do show Kakashi's face........
Should have make it happened after the war though

I refuse to believe that they saw his face when they were still genin/chunnin 
Kakashi sound have kept the suspense going for years


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2015)

Nah, as Kishi once said after prolonging the reveal of Kakashi's face it would be anticlimax to show it now.

He probably looks like his dad and we saw his younger self in the Kakashi flashback when Guy did go 8thy Gate.

His face would only be shown if it was a plot point like with Obito.

At this point Kakashi's face being a "mystery" is one of Kakashi's trademarks I think...

Just another damn tease. Like if they would show that in a mere extra material anyway and not in the manga itself...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> If they do show Kakashi's face........
> Should have make it happened after the war though
> 
> I refuse to believe that they saw his face when they were still genin/chunnin
> Kakashi sound have kept the suspense going for years


They might've saw it and stopped giving fucks later i guess 



Arles Celes said:


> Nah, as Kishi once said after prolonging the reveal of Kakashi's face it would be anticlimax to show it now.
> 
> He probably looks like his dad and we saw his younger self in the Kakashi flashback when Guy did go 8thy Gate.
> 
> ...


Kishi also say he would show it  

Man breaking his promises  It is no excuse.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm expecting Kakashi's face to be revealed as well.



they will explore it but never show it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> they will explore it but never show it


...


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 17, 2015)

Nagisayuu.tumblr via 2ch

It's a teaser for the story on Kakashi's face reveal thingy


Kishi's artwork looking good


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 17, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Nagisayuu.tumblr via 2ch
> 
> It's a teaser for the story on Kakashi's face reveal thingy
> 
> ...



Babies looking good.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

is it just me or the page needs some cleaning? 

also, sakura looks older


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, Sakura looks entirely different on the middle panel for some reason


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

She looks very pretty!!!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 20, 2015)

Kishi forgot how to draw 12 year old Sakura


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2015)

He still knows how to draw her chest.

Because it never changed.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 20, 2015)

ah, 12 yr old Sakura was such an annoying bitch.


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2015)

So......

Are these canon? 

Am I the only one who thinks Kakashi's face won't be shown?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

SS couple looks really good in that middle panel. 



Mider T said:


> He still knows how to draw her chest.
> 
> Because it never changed.



Not sure why you brought her chest into this but 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sakura part 1:



Sakura Part 2:



Sakura between 699-700


Sakura epilogue/mini-series:


*Spoiler*: __ 












It clearly changed.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2015)

A cup to low B cup 

Compare that to best girl Hinata


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

low B cup...? it's bigger than that  but it doesn't matter... you said it never changed when it clearly did. 

lol did you really brought Hinata into this ... don't be so obvious ....


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

my hatred aside

exhibitions like that are what independant artists and mangakas should aspire to.

props to kishi.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 20, 2015)

Sooooo it looks like they actually WILL reveal Kakashi's face at the exhibit!!


I'M GOING IN AUGUST!!!. CAN'T WAAAAIT!


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> Sooooo it looks like they actually WILL reveal Kakashi's face at the exhibit!!
> 
> 
> I'M GOING IN AUGUST!!!. CAN'T WAAAAIT!



bullshit


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 20, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> low B cup...? it's bigger than that  but it doesn't matter... you said it never changed when it clearly did.
> 
> lol did you really brought Hinata into this ... don't be so obvious ....



Too easy.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> A cup to low B cup
> 
> Compare that to best girl Hinata





Dat goalpost moving as soon as your bullshit got called out


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Too easy.





Zensuki said:


> Dat goalpost moving as soon as your bullshit got called out





dudes, all i am thinking when someone mentions hinata's tits is her poor back, while sakura makes me thinks of is spanking dat ass. yes, i am an ass guy :spwank


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

^ LOL.

But really if all Hinata does after her marriage is knitting, cooking and paying honors at Neji's grave then her tits may go saggy with age. She needs to train and move a bit.

Dat ASSkura on the other hand will look hot forever with her "Cheat Age no jutsu" ^^.

As for Kakashi its bullshit. At best they will show that under Kakashi's mask is...another mask.

Don't be fooled people.

Besides he most likely looks pretty much like his dad did in his flashback during the Guy VS Madara fight anyway.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

I think .... his face will be revealed ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty awesome.



nightmistress said:


> Sooooo it looks like they actually WILL reveal Kakashi's face at the exhibit!!
> 
> 
> I'M GOING IN AUGUST!!!. CAN'T WAAAAIT!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo  I want to see dammit. take a picture !!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> But really if all Hinata does after her marriage is knitting, cooking and paying honors at Neji's grave then her tits may go saggy with age. She needs to train and move a bit.


they wont go saggy because anime/manga but since this isn't an ero/echi manga/anime, we wont see her tits or how firm they are, so all i am thinking of is "poor thing" 



> Dat ASSkura on the other hand will look hot forever with her "Cheat Age no jutsu" ^^.



lets just hope we never see them all old and rusty


> As for Kakashi its bullshit. At best they will show that under Kakashi's mask is...another mask.
> 
> Don't be fooled people.
> 
> Besides he most likely looks pretty much like his dad did in his flashback during the Guy VS Madara fight anyway.



even if kishi spends another 100 years drawing kakashi's face, it will be underwhelming because of a 15 year long hype by the fans


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I think .... his face will be revealed ...



I think it should or why keep teasing? Make it special for the exhibit goers!  



Haruka Katana said:


> Pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo  I want to see dammit. take a picture !!!!!!



Well that should be hard to miss!  I was just thinking about how we were gonna get there . It's on the early leg of the trip too. I'd probably see this before the Boruto movie.

And I bet someone will post a photo of it by the end of the month so it'll be floating around online well before I see it in person.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> even if kishi spends another 100 years drawing kakashi's face, it will be underwhelming because of a 15 year long hype by the fans



Yeah, a generic bishi face after so many years of waiting will just make everyone go "meh".

Obito's face was a huge reveal and plot point. Many were also curious about RS's face due to him being such a legend.

But unless Kakashi got a literal troll face or he is revealed as an imposter who took over Kakashi's identity long ago then the "face reveal"(IF it happens) will be rather forgettable.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

^If Kishi draws Kakashi with a certain expression or smile or smirk that will be heard 'round the world and fangirls EVERYWHERE will rejoice!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> ^If Kishi draws Kakashi with a certain expression or smile or smirk that will be heard 'round the world and fangirls EVERYWHERE will rejoice!



The problem is that Kakashi seems to have a bored expression most of the time given his half asleep eyes and being the opposite of the overly energetic Guy.

Though yeah, a beautiful smile could be nice for fan arts. The source of said smile would be more important to be though if it has to lead to discovering something about the character being his mere physical appearance. If Kishi includes a short story which results in such a smile then its ok.

But Kishi should have revealed such stuff in manga and not on some exhibition that only a fragment of the Naruto fan base will ever visit.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The problem is that Kakashi seems to have a bored expression most of the time given his half asleep eyes and being the opposite of the overly energetic Guy
> 
> Though yeah, a beautiful smile could be nice for fan arts. The source of said smile would be more important to be though if it has to lead to discovering something about the character being his mere physical appearance. If Kishi includes a short story which results in such a smile then its ok.


Yeah when his face is at rest it looks bored.  But if Kishi draws him with a wistful smile behind closed doors and thinking of his team, we're all dead .



> But Kishi should have revealed such stuff in manga and not on some exhibition that only a fragment of the Naruto fan base will ever visit.


It makes the exhibition special though and it will still find its way to the interwebs ASAP.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 21, 2015)

So who's going this weekend? I can't, I'm busy being in Germany.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> So who's going this weekend? I can't, I'm busy being in Germany.



Wer ein Volk retten will kann nur heroisch denken


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll leave that to the past.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 21, 2015)

It's only a matter of time until we see scans, I think.
I'll keep my eyes peeled for it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2015)

The tease.

*Spoiler*: __ 











nightmistress said:


> I think it should or why keep teasing? Make it special for the exhibit goers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 welp enjoy yer trip


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2015)

Did someone say peel?


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

i swear, if kishi just made the manga version of the anime episode in part 1......... i will be kind of upset 

also, from the teasing, i am starting to assume that the kiba chapter will have some of kiba since they dont show an entire page 


Mider T said:


> Did someone say peel?



i said banana


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 22, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> The tease.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Tease? _Massive_ tease.
_Gigantic_ tease.

Like. I can't put into words how big and mean that tease is. 

I'm surprised that Kishi chose to leave it sketchy. 
Sketchy art is love. Sketchy art is love. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Tease? _Massive_ tease.
> _Gigantic_ tease.
> 
> Like. I can't put into words how big and mean that tease is.
> ...



so much tease in this post and all i could think about was "ass" since tease means ass in arabic


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

what a tease.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> i swear, if kishi just made the manga version of the anime episode in part 1......... i will be kind of upset


that episode was based on some special chapter kishi did in the first place.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> that episode was based on some special chapter kishi did in the first place.



I was about to say that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> that episode was based on some special chapter kishi did in the first place.



what special chapter?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 22, 2015)

from the First Databook:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

Even the ramen guy blushed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2015)

I find it weird that this time Sakura has long hair, means this happened way before that omake


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

^
lol I was thinking about that too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Platypus said:


> from the First Databook:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks  



Haruka Katana said:


> I find it weird that this time Sakura has long hair, means this happened way before that omake



this also happened before the chunin exams


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 22, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> that episode was based on some special chapter kishi did in the first place.



oh wow

SP confirmed to be unable to make even 1 worthwhile filler episode.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> oh wow
> 
> SP confirmed to be unable to make even 1 worthwhile filler episode.



i saw the special chapter. it was short. SP added a  lot


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> i saw the special chapter. it was short. SP added a  lot



SP redeemed!


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> SP redeemed!





here is the chapter. 

the episode was much more fun


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

the exhibition starts today right? 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Link removed


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 23, 2015)

Today is 24th in Japan, m8


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i saw the special chapter. it was short. SP added a  lot



...You're a nardo fan for years and you don't know about this special chapter? My goodness


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

where can we read about Oda interview?


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Today is 24th in Japan, m8



so when does it start? 


Haruka Katana said:


> ...You're a nardo fan for years and you don't know about this special chapter? My goodness


i only started reading the manga since chapter  245 or so at the start of part 2


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 23, 2015)

Tomorrow, on 25th.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Tomorrow, on 25th.



so many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2015)

Link removed

Various goods have been added, including towels, mugs, keychains and sweets.
I admit, I'd actually like to buy some of these things.
Especially sweets. _Baumkuchen._ Ahaha


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Link removed
> 
> Various goods have been added, including towels, mugs, keychains and sweets.
> I admit, I'd actually like to buy some of these things.
> Especially sweets. _Baumkuchen._ Ahaha



Most are probably mostly curious if there was no "update" in the family photos after the last chapter. 


Ah...and about Kakashi's face I guess...


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Especially sweets. _Baumkuchen._ Ahaha



What's so funny about loanwords?


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> What's so funny about loanwords?



I approve of them!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 24, 2015)

*ME: WAITING FOR THE KIBA MANGA ONE-SHOT SPOILERS LIKE ~*


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm refreshing patiently on Baidu waiting for uploads of each booklet. 

It's almost noon in Japan. Maybe someone will start scanning it.

I'm hoping someone bought the Michi booklet with the OdaxKishi interview in it....but scanning 100+ pages will take a while too...


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks for your efforts 

i jut want to see the kiba book. 

kakashi's face is a let down and never was interested in returning to  part 1 stories :/


----------



## freeforall (Apr 25, 2015)

some tease from Kiba book.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Is that Kakashi in the last image? lmao what a clown.


edit: Kakashi image is from the other chapter.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 25, 2015)

Should be Kakashi.
Dat mole.
I wonder what is he doing.


----------



## freeforall (Apr 25, 2015)

ANN has given a summary of the Kakashi face reveal chapter.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm going to translate via reddit because that's easier for me.

Link removed

I'll update from here~


----------



## Rosi (Apr 25, 2015)

Cat-girl  she is so cute.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

kiba got the best wifu 

cant wait for the chapter 

is akamaru jelly from the cats? 

no wonder you get old and crusty? you recast


----------



## freeforall (Apr 25, 2015)

Kakashi the troll clown.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

"and for my next trick!!!!!!! i will juggle more balls while riding a unicycle!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 25, 2015)

Awww Tamaki's Sooo Cute     

Awww Akamaru doesn't like Kiba flirting with the Cat Girl 

Kibas a f*cking Stud (as expected)  

OMG Clown Kakashi,...lol what a troll 



I want to read this Kiba Chapter ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 25, 2015)

*From OrganicDinosaur's reddit thread, Naruto as drawn by other mangaka

Hiroyuki Asada (Tegami Bachi)


Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk) and Eiichiro Oda (One Piece)


Kōhei Horikoshi (My Hero Academia) and Haruichi Furudate (Haikyū!!)
*

*EDIT: Thanks Iskandar for adding more images

Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro (Toriko)
*

*Akira Toriyama (Dragon Ball)
*


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

oda finally draw a good version of naruto :amazed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

Oda drawing Lee and chopper omg 

BnHa one


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

who did sauske? 


and only one guy didnt do naruto?


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 25, 2015)

i think Shimabukuro did Sauce.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2015)

remember rock lee and choppers spin off series both started at the same time.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2015)

where are the ones from akira torimaya and toriko author?


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

alekos23 said:


> i think Shimabukuro did Sauce.



that guy knows how to put details. his drawing is filled with them :amazed


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 25, 2015)

Sauce is drawn by the Tegami bachi author.
Here are Shimabukuro and Toriyama drawings.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> who did sauske?
> 
> 
> and only one guy didnt do naruto?






I'm sorry but can we have this guy draw all the Uchihas. God damn.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 25, 2015)

MORE KIBA GOODNESS <3




I really didn't want any NaruHina content in this chapter. Kiba doesn't need to be pressured by that Sh*t


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

The naruhina have 2 pages actually. Don't worry it's a happy end for Kiba. Sort of, if Akamaru wasn't such a cockblocker


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

oh dont worry, he will get his happiness!!!!! 

after he suffers


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 25, 2015)

He damn right, better get a happy ending. 

I'm so damn tired of seeing Kiba feeling undermined by Naruto. Why not give him focus with his clan. I want to see what he wants to aspire to now (since becoming Hokage was an impossible goal for him anyway). 

I always knew that Kiba fancied Hinata, that's why I ship them too (I still do, In fact, I ship Kiba with any hot chick  ) but this is just gonna make him sad  Kiba doesn't need this.

There's still about 16 pages left to see. So I'll be patient. Hopefully, Tamaki truly is the best girl for him 


PS: Also, I'm still expecting Kiba's Child / or some new Inuzuka spawn for this new generation (perhaps not in this one-shot but in the part 3 gaiden and/or movie), 
.........If not, then this new generation isn't worth my time tbh


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

btw, anyone has proper and good scans of the SS and NH pics?. i want to compare salad to burrito's height because i remember she was freakishly small way back in jump fiesta but in the manga, she is not that short compared to burrito


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

Not yet.

By the way,

*Spoiler*: __ 




Itachi man


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Apr 25, 2015)

Interesting... I might go to this. Just gotta figure out how to get the premium advanced ticket.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what the special video is they are supposed to show?


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 25, 2015)

Tainted_reflection said:


> Interesting... I might go to this. Just gotta figure out how to get the premium advanced ticket.



What's the difference with that?  When I go in August I want to be able to buy these things.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Not yet.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> ...



is that official?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Kakashi one-shot:



Kiba one-shot: 



-------------

Looking for scans........x__x';;~~


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2015)

Can anyone find the Boruto's early concept design/art? I'm referring to the one that released for Sarada with her Haruno jacket/Sharingan on

I'm sure there is one for Boruto too, obviously. Has anyone leaked it?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can anyone find the Boruto's early concept design/art? I'm referring to the one that released for Sarada with her Haruno jacket/Sharingan on
> 
> I'm sure there is one for Boruto too, obviously. Has anyone leaked it?



You mean this? 



It's in one of the links OD provided.


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in one of the links OD provided.


Yes is there a zoomed in picture of that or something?


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks for the pics!!!!! 

fuck it, i give up!!! salad's height makes no sense!!!!! she is a midget here compared to burrito, but not that short in the manga compared to him as well.

even when i scale them as properly as i could, i get some weird ass shit. how much photoshop did sakura do?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kakashi one-shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS ALOT 

*Kiba One-Shot Review (without Translation)*

Positives:

- Kiba is still the Hottest Shinobi in Konoha
- I like how Kiba doesn't ride on top of Akamaru like he did in shippuden
- I love how Kiba and Akamaru are still having fun after the war
- Tamaki is cute (already said)

Negatives:

- So it wasn't just NaruHina, It included all the Pairings to pressurize Kiba into finding a girl (as it seems) .....not cool 
- Akamaru seems really Agitated and Depressed in this , even more than Kiba is....That's really painful for me to see....I don't like seeing Dogs suffer ....Or mabye he's just really mad about Kiba flirting with Tamaki  (I'll need translations to know what's up with Akamaru)

-Kiba and Tamaki's relationship is still ambigous (based on the images)........(I still want a child  )
- I wanted to see Kiba's Mum and Sis....and shino too (not a huge negative for a one-shot but still)

Overall, I still liked it......because it's Kiba focused .....but I would appreciate translated Scans


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

I can read about 80% of it...but the LQ camera shots leave too much to guess at in terms of the blobby kanji. It's not reliable enough to translate from most of the time

Either I can go hunt for more raws or I can translate what I can read.......?

I haven't looked into the NH or SS 2ch threads yet. I just don't like venturing into pairing-related things if I can avoid it. But they are usually pretty good with posting images and such....

Going to sweep through Baidu again before I hit up 2ch.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 25, 2015)

Watch the exhibit just be a massive, 50-foot sculpture of Itachi's penis.

With a sign below that reads "Actual size."

And a portrait of Kishi smiling next to it.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kakashi one-shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you make out the chapter names? I can barely read Kiba's, Kakashi's should be easy, though.

End I still don't get why he doesn't have a Sharingan on the second to last page. ._.


----------



## Sora (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> End I still don't get why he doesn't have a Sharingan on the second to last page. ._.



wow you're right I never noticed that 
Guess he forgot how to draw him with a sharingan
Kishi and his art errors


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

End... *And, dammnit!

Kakashi's chapter is called 風の書：素顔の真実・・・!! (Fū no Sho: Sugao no Shinjitsu...!!), meaning "Book of Wind: The Real Face...!!.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Can you make out the chapter names? I can barely read Kiba's, Kakashi's should be easy, though.
> 
> End I still don't get why he doesn't have a Sharingan on the second to last page. ._.



風の書：素顔の真実...!!

雷の書：愛を射たれた(?)!!

I can't figure out the last kanji off the top of my head....I might have to look it up by radicals on Jisho....

Seelentau, it looks like 獣? What else has a lower left box radical 口, a dog radical 犬  and three furigana?

Oh, I guess 獸 does, but I think that's uncommon over 獣


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, it's definitely 愛を射たれた獣. "The Beast that shot Love"?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, it's definitely 愛を射たれた獣. "The Beast that shot Love"?



lol yup~~ I think this is the most likely one.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

So did the beast shoot love or was love shot by the beast? たれた is passive past, isn't it?
Or is it "The Beast Shot by Love"?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> So did the beast shoot love or was love shot by the beast? たれた is passive past, isn't it?
> Or is it "The Beast Shot by Love"?



Read it like 

[ 愛を射たれた ]+ 獣

It's passive past~

The beast that was shot by love.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

And other one is "The True Face"? I mean, considering that 素顔 already means something like "true face", it's kinda doubled... I guess?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> And other one is "The True Face"? I mean, considering that 素顔 already means something like "true face", it's kinda doubled... I guess?



Like when you refer to sugao to a girl, you mean her 'fresh face' ---> her face without any make-up or products. Not really like 'true face'.

Like 'natural face'?

素 itself is like original, natural, foundation, plain, etc.

Maybe you should translate it as 'real face'.

素顔の真実

The truth behind his real face


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

But why "behind"? I mean there's no truth behind it, it's about what exactly his true face is...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> But why "behind"? I mean there's no truth behind it, it's about what exactly his true face is...



It seemed more natural in english that way to me lol~~

'The truth about his real face'

'The truth of his real face'

'The truth behind his real face'

Somehow in my head the last one sounds more natural. 

The truth behind xxxx is a more common expression.

-----------

Or like 'His true, real face"


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, the most literal translation would be "The Real Face's Truth", but that sounds dumb. 

I think I'll take "The Real, True Face", going by how the first omake about his face was called "The Revelation of Kakashi's True Face", so this is a step further, like the REAL true face.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Well, the most literal translation would be "The Real Face's Truth", but that sounds dumb.
> 
> I think I'll take "The Real, True Face", going by how the first omake about his face was called "The Revelation of Kakashi's True Face", so this is a step further, like the REAL true face.



You're the boss, wikia editor ~~

Yeah, you have to do some creative flipping with "The Real Face's Truth". lol~~~

Though it sounds better as "His real, true face...!!"

But then that would be too out of order, I think.....lol. I think the adjectives are close enough that the order won't be affected too much in the meaning anyway.


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2015)

Going to try to scale Boruto's design /w Kanji


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Apr 25, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> What's the difference with that?  When I go in August I want to be able to buy these things.





> All attendees will receive the Naruto Exhibition Official Guest Book, which contains a 19-page non-serialized Naruto manga drawn by Kishimoto himself. Purchasers of premium advance tickets (which are just 100 yen more than regular advance tickets) will also receive the Naruto Exhibition Premium Fan Book, featuring yet another 19-page non-serialized manga.



To get both books, you need to purchase the premium advance tickets. They were sold at Lawson until April 24th. I'm too late. They only have regular tickets now. 

You  might be able to get them once they open advance tickets for the exhibit in Osaka. Stay vigilant.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 25, 2015)

Tainted_reflection said:


> To get both books, you need to purchase the premium advance tickets. They were sold at Lawson until April 24th. I'm too late. They only have regular tickets now.
> 
> You  might be able to get them once they open advance tickets for the exhibit in Osaka. Stay vigilant.



I see. Thank you!  So can you purchase them online at all? I'm just going to be there for vacation myself but at least I know which day I'll be in Osaka for it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder why Togashi didn't draw a Naruto


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 25, 2015)

Sauce and more on !!


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I wonder why Togashi didn't draw a Naruto


What are you implying? I don't get the reverence XD


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

ah, the naked man in his undies chapter. 

classic naruto


----------



## Zef (Apr 25, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Sauce and more on !!





Addy said:


> ah, the naked man in his undies chapter.
> 
> classic naruto


....


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Watch the exhibit just be a massive, 50-foot sculpture of Itachi's penis.
> 
> With a sign below that reads "Actual size."
> 
> And a portrait of Kishi smiling next to it.



Bwahahaha


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

They have a cool pamphlet about upcoming goods for lottery and purchase~




Deck of playing cards

[sp]











[/sp]

And the exclusive Sasuke bear sold at the exhibit :3~~!!



I am so jelly looking at people posting their hauls........


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 25, 2015)

Zef said:


> ....



What's up? Or was that directed at Addy mainly?


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> What's up? Or was that directed at Addy mainly?



why me?


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ......



OrganicDinosaur:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I tried my best T_T


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Apr 25, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> I see. Thank you!  So can you purchase them online at all? I'm just going to be there for vacation myself but at least I know which day I'll be in Osaka for it.



You're welcome! And yes, you can purchase them online here:
_motor skills_
The Osaka advanced tickets aren't up for sale yet.

I'm going for vacation there next week. I'm sad I didn't know about this before. I wanted to buy the Gaara novel too, but it comes out in June.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 25, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I wonder why Togashi didn't draw a Naruto



He was going to but then he had to put the project on hiatus.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 25, 2015)

Better Kakashi one-shot RAW.

Still waiting for a straight up scan, but it's clean enough to read easily for the most part.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 25, 2015)

what's with the naked man thing?



Addy said:


> is that official?


Yes it is.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> what's with the naked man thing?


idk but i do know that japanese sites/people who went/know about the exhibit posted it.


> Yes it is.


the king lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I keep looking at the goods and I noticed something.



These keychains can be bought from Big in Japan – and they offer it with 10% off, for 2 700? 

I think they also added new goods again.


*Spoiler*: _Goods I'd consider buying for real_ 




















That'd be roughly +55€


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 26, 2015)

*If someone hasn't posted it. A part of KishiXOda interview is out as teased in Weekly Shonen Jump, the rest is definitely available in Michi guidebook.*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 26, 2015)

Omfg Oda and Kishi's chat is hilarious


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 26, 2015)

These guys are like best buddies.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 26, 2015)

I hope the full interview's trans comes out soon.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 26, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope the full interview's trans comes out soon.



One of the other reddit mods sent me on a mission to find the full KishixOda interview from the Michi book. 

It's hard enough already that the free Naruto guestbook and the advance ticket Sasuke fanbook aren't getting scanned so far ;__;';;~~

It'll be harder to find someone who also bought the Michi book.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 26, 2015)

From what I know, -Michi- will be purchasable in May, for everyone. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 26, 2015)

Right side of page:

ねェ…！もしかしてあの人って…！
Hey...! Does that person happen to be...!

え！？
Eh!?

_(-Then somethingsomething 'next Hokage'.... Kiba says something because he thinks that they're talking about him? It's illegible OTL-)_

ナルトくんだよ！
It's Naruto Kun!

ホントだァ！
It's really him!

…で隣は日向家のお嬢様でしょ…
...And next to him is the daughter from the noble Hyuuga family, right?...

2人共お似合いだよねェ〜
Aren't the two of them well-matched together~

-----------------------

My super power is the ability to read shitty camera photo raws...lol



Seelentau said:


> From what I know, -Michi- will be purchasable in May, for everyone. I could be wrong, though.



Oh, really? I'll look into it and see if I can get it shipped with Konoha Hiden....The content preview on the Naruto exhibit site looked good.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2015)

the sasuke, naruto, and itachi drawing,

naruto has yellow around him because yellow chakra.

sasuke has purple around him because purple chkara.

iachi has........... pink 

i thought he had yellow chakra


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 26, 2015)

Meh..NaruHina .....The over glorification of this couple needs to chill down. Like geez....Kiba really doesn't need this sh*t 

Anyway Thanks, for translating this section....still waiting for the rest


----------



## Indra (Apr 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sasuke, naruto, and itachi drawing,
> 
> naruto has yellow around him because yellow chakra.
> 
> ...



Boruto wears pink too ... funny enough the kid performed the Shurikenjutsu in the trailer. HYPE INTENSIFIES


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Meh..NaruHina .....The over glorification of this couple needs to chill down. Like geez....Kiba really doesn't need this sh*t
> 
> Anyway Thanks, for translating this section....still waiting for the rest



Kiba was never into Hinata so how does that affect him?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sasuke, naruto, and itachi drawing,
> 
> naruto has yellow around him because yellow chakra.
> 
> ...



Real men wear pink, huh? 

If Itachi can solo Galactus then does it mean that Bolt can too?  

Hype for Sakura too? Pink Strikes Back? LOL.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 27, 2015)

starr said:


> Kiba was never into Hinata so how does that affect him?



It's not that exactly, It's mainly because of his self-imposed rivalry with Naruto. So because of those fangirls glorifying Naruto and his relationship with Hinata right in front of Kiba....Of Course he's gonna feel envious of them.

Kiba doesn't need NH to be flashed in his face like that imo

PS: personally I think Kiba did fancy Hinata in the past.....but plot wouldn't allow it (just my opinion)


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

smooth player  


Arles Celes said:


> Real men wear pink, huh?
> 
> If Itachi can solo Galactus then does it mean that Bolt can too?
> 
> Hype for Sakura too? Pink Strikes Back? LOL.



let me put it simple words. 

burrito can become a giant one day and reach the skies. however, he will raise his hands above and feel something. that something that he feels are itachi's balls. that is the extent of burrito's hype........ itachi's balls at best


----------



## Bender (Apr 27, 2015)

lol @ that interview with Kishi and Oda

Also  @ NaruHina comic

poor Kiba.

Dude all like "forever alone"


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2015)

Itachi was drawn with a pink outline, and Boruto's color is pink.

Curious...


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> Itachi was drawn with a pink outline, and Boruto's color is pink.
> 
> Curious...



and he is the only character kishi drew outside of naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> and he is the only character kishi drew outside of naruto and sasuke.


I would be surprised if Sasuke see's some Itachi genius in him. That would mean he negs everyone in his generation lmao


----------



## mayumi (Apr 27, 2015)

And Salad is red cause UZUMAKI


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> I would be surprised if Sasuke see's some Itachi genius in him. That would mean he negs everyone in his generation lmao



it would mean that crow job itachi gave naruto somehow transferred into his semen as well


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 28, 2015)

So the two short volumes only told Kakashi's and Kiba's stories, had a family SS/NH picture and the sketches for those six kids?

No Himawari or Mini-Lee info? This is getting depresive.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> So the two short volumes only told Kakashi's and Kiba's stories, had a family SS/NH picture and the sketches for those six kids?
> 
> No Himawari or Mini-Lee info? This is getting depresive.



i am surprised kiba got the attention and i am glade he did!!!!!! 

it depressing but when it comes to mini-lee, i have to be fair with kishi. lee wasn't really focused on anyway like shino, tenten and the rest like them.

with himawari.... i also have to be fair with kishi 

granted, ksihi said the manga will be about the fun adventures of the uzumaki family but i think that was just false advertisement to get people hyped for the last.

however, over the months, literally every poster, info, interviews... ect kishi only talked about and showed sarada, burrito, sasuke, and naruto. 

at this point, fans/readers have to only blame themselves for expecting stuff kishi never shown to be interested in anyway :/

for god's sake, kishi didn't even bother giving mini-lee a name in 700 while giving everyone else a name


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 28, 2015)

TeamPink


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

So nothing else from the exhibit? 

Well this sucked.


----------



## ASYM638 (May 1, 2015)

*The special chapters of Kakashi and Kiba in the guidebooks in HQ images:


*


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 1, 2015)

This is what I call a family full of good genes.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 1, 2015)

Does someone plan to translate both chapters ? Or at least one of them ?


----------



## TRN (May 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> *This is what I call a family full of good genes. *



What does this even mean  Sakura was going full mental last chapter with destorying her own house

Don't let me get on sasuke...Good Genes my ass


----------



## indigoooo (May 1, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *The special chapters of Kakashi and Kiba in the guidebooks in HQ images:
> 
> 
> *



Great,thank you!!!  I hope sb will translate these


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

TRN said:


> What does this even mean  Sakura was going full mental last chapter with destorying her own house
> 
> Don't let me get on sasuke...Good Genes my ass



and sakura's genes = sharingan users who wear glasses...........  glasses


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> and sakura's genes = sharingan users who wear glasses...........  glasses



Sarada didn't use glasses when she was younger (as shown in the "family" portrait in the first chapter) so I have a theory that she awakened the sharingan accidentally as a kid and hurt her own eyes. That's the reason she uses glasses.

Why did that happen? who knows, maybe her dog died or whatever... Uchiha clan members are really extremist and weird.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> Sarada didn't use glasses when she was younger (as shown in the "family" portrait in the first chapter) so I have a theory that she awakened the sharingan accidentally as a kid and hurt her own eyes. That's the reason she uses glasses.


that's actually a good theory 



> Why did that happen*? who knows, maybe her dog died or whatever... Uchiha clan members are really extremist and weird*.



dogs dying are uzumaki clan specialty (nagato). uchiha only lose their shit when humans die........... a bunch of racists


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 1, 2015)

Slide the door....and poke his forehead....



This exhibit is so presh~


----------



## heartsutra (May 23, 2015)

Pictures from the exhibition

Biju Sage Mode

Biju Sage Mode



*Spoiler*: _heh_


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2015)

Ah, very creative.


----------



## Corvida (May 23, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Pictures from the exhibition
> 
> Biju Sage Mode
> 
> ...



This must be  a joke


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (May 23, 2015)

What was the video they played at the exhibition?


----------

